# Hertz Mille MLK3 3-way with Ribbons



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Hertz Mille MLK 3 MLK3 3-way with Ribbons Old School - eBay (item 280610752734 end time Jan-11-11 21:00:26 PST)

Not my auction so do own research...


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Watching


----------



## Splinterr (Aug 31, 2010)

they are discontinued, weak ribbons and can be had for 700 euro new


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

those are nice


----------

